# OTG Cast - question



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I've noticed in some videos you take about 3 steps backward, then start the swing.
I've got to ask:
Where do you place the sinker when you are setting up?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Leslie,

I played around with the 3 step groundcast for a year. It is a VERY powerful cast that is competitive with my best pendulum.

Place the sinker on the ground 90 degrees to the rod tip. The rod is 270 degrees from target. Let the tip rest on the ground (back to target) as you take two big steps away from target. The three steps taken are actually rather short and you are working in a turn on the last so two big steps away will get you in position.

You are now in position. Take the steps and smack it.

Tommy


----------



## rockfisher (Jul 30, 2011)

could you please post a link for this cast ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcdhNh5Aekg


----------

